# I finally took a stand.



## Collette (Jun 6, 2005)

I have ended a very damaging relationship with a family member for inappropriate behaviour! :hide 

I feel so empowered now, bring it on!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that it had to come to that. I hope that in time things will heal there. Family is so important.

I recently had a situation where I had to put a stop to some gossip that was being said about my SA. It's true; we don't have to stand for it. All I want is to be treated like I am normal.

Way to go on being assertive - definitely a sign of overcoming SA.


----------



## Collette (Jun 6, 2005)

sorry, gave too much info :hide


----------



## Cynthia Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

Ending damaging relationships is very very hard! Heck, ending any type of relationship is hard for me. My old method was to just disappear instead of stand up to the person. 

Good for you!


----------



## GURLWONDER (Oct 1, 2004)

Good for you for standing up for yourself!


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

GURLWONDER said:


> Good for you for standing up for yourself!


 :agree


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm with everyone else. Good for you  A certain (couple) of people from my family is damaging to my self esteem and i can't wait to end that, i just don't have the guts to be the first one to talk, i'll probably just end up leaving and writing a post card..


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:hug Good for you.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

It's good to hear you are out of that relationship. :hug


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

impedido10 said:


> Woooooooooooooo!


Let the past stay in the past bro


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Demon Soul said:


> impedido10 said:
> 
> 
> > Woooooooooooooo!
> ...


This is actually pretty fun!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Good job, Collete. I like your name, by the way.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Good for you!!!! 

I did the same thing a while back and recently..

Anywine who treats you like shxt doesnt deserve you or ti be in your life..

Like my SIG says..you cant fix fxcked up people...sont let them hurt u too much for this to sink in.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

11 years later, OP is now cooking cupcakes side by side in the kitchen with said family-member. Playfully throwing sprinkles of flour and dough into each other's smiling faces before hugging endlessly and rubbing each other nose to nose.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

The OP last logged in 8-22-2005. The day before Hurricane Katrina.

:afr


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Ending a relationhip with a family member its awful and its hard i know that .But you see if you was not making this step this person will continue to hurt you because was thinking that you are weak .Dnt feel bad sometimes we must make some decision but i think this member will respect you more later on


----------

